# Ileana Garcia Parker of Webcor hit on Skyline Blvd.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Fyi
-----------------
For those of you who haven't heard, Ileana Garcia-Parker was involved in a
pretty horrific accident on Sunday. She was riding with Bob, Warren Geissert, and Sharon and was descending on Skyline toward Sky Londa. An Acura SUV turned left in front of her onto Hwy 84. Ileana hit the right front 
corner of the car.

She was helicoptered to Stanford hospital and was taken to the ICU with
a broken left radius, ulna, and humerus (upper/lower arm bones), multiple
cracks in her pelvis, and a nearly severed finger. The artery in her arm was
cut which obviously caused a lot of blood loss. Luckily there were no head or spine injuries that I am aware.

No visitors or calls right now, please, but keep Ileana and Bob in your
thoughts. My understanding is that she will be moved to Kaiser some
time this week. I will get Bob and Ileana's address and you can send
me an email if you would like it so that you can send a note or card.

Paul DeBacker


<!--~-|**|PrettyHtmlStart|**|-~-->


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

This is the first time I heard the news. What a bummer! I'm hoping for the best for her and Bob!


----------

